# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > صالة الإستراحة >  >  صور رائعة

## حافظ النور

*

 
((منتزة السماء)) في سنغافورة 


يقع المنتزة في أعلى ثلاث ناطحات سحاب 
يوجد فيه مسبح وجلسات جميلة تطل على المدينة
المسبح مفتوح وزجاجي تشعر وأنت تسبح فيه بأنك تسبح في السماء
تصميم المنتزة مميز جداً وفريد من نوعة حيث للمرة الأولى يتم بناء منتزة متكامل في السماء

 








































 










*

----------

